# PVC 6" conduit holder



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

I need to make one for my ladder rack. Any good ideas before I go make one myself. Type of PVC, end pieces, securing? I see they are about $100.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Go to the plumbing department...get some 4" white PVC a couple of cleanouts then go to the hardware department get a couple of large U clamps and have at it...simple


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Years back when I had a van I made some out of 6" pvc with a slip cap glued on one end and a 6" clean out adapter with threaded plug on the other. I mounted them to the rack with U-bolts, just not sure if I bought the bolts or made them.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Just a word of warning ;years ago I saw a van with a PVC holder on the ladder rack and he rear ended a car at a light and I saw a 4' wood level shoot out the front cap and all the way across the intersection like a missile .  :laughing:


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks I realize it is simple, but never hurts to ask.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had a rectamgular pipe/conduit holder & I should have taken it off before I sold the Van. You could reach in & get to the shorter pieces & fish them out easier. With my round pvc one it doesnt hold much & you need to just use it for full lenghts or else the short ones go to the front & you can't get them out unless you pull everything.

If you do make one-drill your threaded end plug & put a wire & attach the other end to the Rack-- I lost quite a few plugs & nearly missed cars by leaving it on the top of the van!!


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

*what you use yours for ...*

Hello all,

I know it depends on the trades, but what you put in your conduit carriers? And how long is yours?

I used to carry my 4" black ABS conduit in 12' for my plastic window trim (for retrofit installation) on my window replacement jobs only. Then just leave it home when not needed.

Just bought a 6" conduit cap set from System One:









Is white schedule 40 what people usually use? (like what pictured here)

I saw one guy have a short one tied to his cross bar right behind the cab glass for shorter item (6' ?) which is a good idea to me if you want to seperate & carry 2 conduits.

Other than that, like someone had mentioned previously, it's pretty hard (if not impossible) to get stuffs out once you have it screwed down.

Thanks.


----------

